# 444, 1972, noise in rear while moving



## Ralph Erenzo (Nov 24, 2020)

My CASE 444, has what seems a rubbing, metal on metal, sound coming from rear. It is not continuous but like there’s one revolving part rubbing at a single point, making sound with each rotation. Not loud, like a brushing sound not a clank.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Ralph, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The first thing I would suspect is brakes dragging. Does the sound go away, or maybe get worse when you step on the brake pedal??


----------



## Ralph Erenzo (Nov 24, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Hi Ralph, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> The first thing I would suspect is brakes dragging. Does the sound go away, or maybe get worse when you step on the brake pedal??



Checked brake, no. It appears to be coming from the gearbox. But could be from somewhere in the wheel. I’m trying to narrow it down.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Jack up one rear wheel at a time and turn the wheel to see if you can duplicate the sound you are hearing.


----------



## Ralph Erenzo (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you hadn’t thought of that. I’ll try it tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It takes about 15 minutes with an air gun, floor jack, and jack stands to pull the rear end completely out of that Case. They don't get a whole lot easier..... It's not rocket surgery

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/case-444-446-448-transaxle-service-manual.309/


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

If you cannot duplicate the noise by trying one wheel at a time, block up the tractor with both wheels off the ground and run at idle. You can check by running thru the gears to see if the tranny is involved. You need to have a stethascope, or the old screwdriver in the ear to pinpoint where the noise is coming from, then decide on the next step.


----------



## Ralph Erenzo (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ed Williams said:


> If you cannot duplicate the noise by trying one wheel at a time, block up the tractor with both wheels off the ground and run at idle. You can check by running thru the gears to see if the tranny is involved. You need to have a stethascope, or the old screwdriver in the ear to pinpoint where the noise is coming from, then decide on the next step.


It's a Hydra-drive, no tranny, no gears to change. Hydraulic motor, driving a 2-speed (Hi-Low Range) differentinal



















Left gear bolted to the diff is High, right gear is low. Sliding gears/fork on the shaft at the top is connected to the "range selector" lever. Band brake drum is in the upper right corner of this picture, TRW drive motor is to the left.

Remove the snap-ring at the end of the brake drum shaft and slide the brake drum shaft out. Remove the two snap rings at the end of each axle and slide them out. The whole diff lifts right out. Remove the 4 bolts on each side and the diff is disassembled....


----------



## Ralph Erenzo (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ralph Erenzo said:


> Thank you for the help.


It's pretty simple once you actually take a look inside......


----------

